# [TORRENT] na jakiej zasadzie to działa?

## Poe

Witam, mam pytanie, które nurtuje mnie od jakiegoś czasu. na jakiej zasadzie działają torrenty? ok, wiem, ze wymiana plików userzy, seedy itp. dokladnie chodzi mi o to, że jakiś torrent ma np. 100 seedow, 200 userów z czego akurat jest dostępnych np. 10s i 15p. patrząc na prędkości tych ludzi (w utorrencie pokazuje kto ile ssie), są to zawsze duże prędkości, a ja ciągnę po kilkanascie kilobajtów. dlaczego? mam łącze 1mbit i rzadko kiedy na torrencie uzyskuje pełną prędkość, a nie mam żadnych ograniczeń co do p2p od isp. da się jakos wymusić większa prędkość?

edit

http://wstaw.org/images/free/2009/02/28/81b4c7383186d04c6cad639e5a8b9f.jpeg

a moja prędkosc w tym czasie wynosiła ~2-4kb/s

----------

## SlashBeast

Majac publiczne IP napewno bedziesz mial wieksza predksoc, z trackera pobierasz liste userow, seedow czyli tych co maja 100% pobrane i peerow, czyli cala reszte. Ty, gdy sciągasz jestes peerem, do Ciebie podlaczyc moga sie tylko Ci z publicznym IP jezeli masz prywatne ip, jezeli masz publiczne IP, podlaczyc sie do Ciebie moga wszyscy, w torrencie dostajesz dane kawalkami, roznymi, losowymi, dzieki temu, jak spotka sie kilkunastu peerow, gdzie kazdy ma po np. 30% ale innej czesci torrenta, jest duza szansa, ze sami sie wykarmia i kazdy bedzie mogl pobrac plik, mimo, ze nie ma zadnego seeda.

W przypadku prywatnego IP mozesz zrobic tunnel ssh, ja tak uzywam torrenta, do tunnelowania torrentow swietnie nadaja sie serwery uczelniane.

Wiele spada na aplikacje klienta, do jakich peerow Cie podlaczy i, jezeli dany peer bedzie nie wiele wart (pobiera z 400kBps a wysyla 2kBps) rozlaczy Cie z nim i podlaczy do nastepnego.

Dobrym pomyslem jest ograniczenie uploadu do maksymalnie 70% naszego uploadu, gdy damy 100%, przez maksymalne wysylanie ledwo co bedziemy mogli pobierac.

----------

## Poe

no tak, to wiem, ze pobiera się po kawałku od peerow i seedow i czasami nawet da się i bez seeda obejsc, ale właśnie, w tym problem, ze nie mam publicznego IP. jakby mozna było zrobić tunel na torrenty?

tak, upload mam ustawiony niższy.

----------

## bartmarian

zobacz czy masz włączone DHT http://torrent.crib.pl/dht.html

a druga sprawa to ratio, mam znajomego który ma bliskie 4,

co daje (jemu w określonym trackerze) pierwszeństwo w ściąganiu

(tak z pamięci, jakieś ~400GB ściągnięte czyli ~1,6TB wysłane),

ale to "maniak" i seduje non-stop, jeżeli używasz "zamkniętego"

dostępu np http://www.torrentsforall.net/ (ładne mi all ) to regulamin

informuje, że wysokie ratio jest albo płatne albo trzeba sobie

(sedując) na nie zasłużyć (za pieniądze ksiądz się modli, za pieniądze lud się podli  :Razz:  ),

co daje Ci prawo do bycia pierwszym.

Dodam, że moja wiedza jest teoretyczna, od tego znajomego wyjadacza.

--edit--

niektóre serwisy, jak http://www.torrentsforall.net nie pozwalają (regulamin)

używać DHT, pod groźbą bana.

--edit--

to dodam jeszcze cennik  :Smile:  zajrzałem na chwilę i proszę:

Donate  $25 and get:

# 500gb upload credit

# 1 month of VIP status, including the donor star.

# No wait times.

# Access to TFA´s VIP forum.

# Access to TFA Arcade.

# Pick a Custom Title.

# The ability to upload torrents.

--edit-- (ostatni ?)

Poe, najwygodniej poszukać życzliwego znajomego z dobrym łączem

i kupić pena 16-32GB  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie sadze, by Poe uzywal prywatnych trackerow.

a tunnel bardzo prosto, ssh user@host -D 1337 i w kliencie torrenta skonfigurowac proxy socks v5 localhost port 1337. (utorrent to wspiera)

----------

## quosek

Poe - nie masz czasem ustawionego bardzo niskiego uploadu ?

z doswiadczenia wiem, ze ustawienie globalne uploadu ma wplyw na download - jezeli chcesz obcinac uplaod, to w utorrencie najlepiej ustaw globalny upload na 30kb/s, zas w pojedynczych torrentach ustaw sobie upload na np. 5kb/s

ja wlasnie sse z predkoscia 300kb/s (upload ustawiony na 10kb/s) (poszloby troche wiecej, ale nie chce calego lacza wysycic)  :Wink:  (tak - mam przekierowany jeden port)

----------

## Poe

hm, nie wiem co jest. ustawiłem większy upload, zrobiłem tunel, zrobiło się nagle duzo seedów (35) i peerów (25), a ssie mi ~10-15kb/s

hm, w konsoli gdzie miałem tunel ssh, zaczęło mi wywalać 

```

channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused

channel 128: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out

channel 130: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out

channel 25: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused

channel 125: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out

channel 69: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused

channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out

channel 142: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out

channel 152: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out

channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused

channel 69: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused

channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused

channel 130: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused

channel 69: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused

channel 6: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out

...

```

nawet po zamknięicu sesji dalej mi wysypuje takie logi  :Neutral: 

edit

hm, rozpędził się do 50-60kb/s

----------

## SlashBeast

Poe, Take bledy w tunelu to norma, po prostu do jakiegos peera/seeda nie mozesz sie podlaczyc.

quosek, mowisz, ze pobierasz z predkoscia 300kb/s ? 37kB/s to nie jest zawrotna predkosc przy pobieraniu.

----------

## quosek

SlashBeast - of course 300kB/s

Poe - nie mozna oczekiwac od razu cudow  :Wink:  niektore torrenty ida od poczatku pelna moca fabryki, a niektore sie wleka - wszystko zalezy od stosunku prawdziwych uploaderow do pijaw

----------

## Poe

hm, tunel działa, faktycznie, bo jak sie wylogowałem, to natychmiast przestało sciągać, ale nie rozumiem, dalej nie sciąga zbyt szybko, mimo, ze teraz wynajduje duużo więcej seedów i peerów niż wcześniej...

----------

## SlashBeast

Roznie to bywa, zalezy na jakich peerow i seedow trafisz, do jakich sie podlaczysz itp, przy prywatnych trackerach masz praktycznie gwarantowana pelna przedkosc lacza.

----------

## Spaulding

ja tam mam zawsze 4M/s  :Wink:  a w domu to 110kB, zalezy od trackera i od ludzi, ale taki moj maly hint: polskie trackery sa gowniane bo polscy ludzie nie seeduja, a jak juz seeduja to na uploadzie 24kB  :Wink:  co sie dziwic? ja tam z racji tego ze mam wlasnego dedyka to mi torrent zapierdyka (rym je je). TPB ma nawet w miare dobre transfery bo sa rozni seederzy, btw co do torrentow to polecam moviex.info  :Wink: 

EDIT:

jako ze sie nudze a streszczenie lalki przeczytam pozniej to narysuje Ci schemat jak dziala torrent

```

USER S ----> TRACKER ----------> USER 1

|                    |                                      |

|                    |                                      |

|----------------USER 2  ---------------------| 

```

to teraz wytlumaczenie

1. USER S(seed) wysyla plik torrent do trackera

2. Tracker go rejestruje i 3ma IP Seeda oraz informuje ile jest seedow i peerow

3. User 1 sciaga plik, czyli sciaga od USER S

4. Podlacza sie User 2 ktory sciaga i od USER S i od USER 1

5. Jako ze USER S ma dupne lacze to jego upload dzielimy x 2 = 12kB/s na kazdego usera

6. USER 2 i 1 wymieniaja sie(pobieraja od siebie i wysylaja) fragmenty ktorych nie posiadaja

7. Wreszcie kazdy zostaje seedem i schemat sie powtarza

----------

